# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zijlstra (Sneek)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zijlstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Snitser Hoed, Sneek

Adres: Dr. Kuyperlaan 1, Sneek

Website: www.huisartsenitnoard.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zijlstra*

----------

